
A Natural History of the Sign - reeeeee
https://www.herodios.com/atsign.htm
======
kbutler
Note that the actual title of the article is "A Natural History of the @
Sign".

Omitted the '@' (probably an escaping issue) drastically changes the title.

------
reeeeee
I came upon this page after an Indian collegue of mine called the '@' sign
something along the lines of 'aderate'. I did not understand why, and after
some searching an article popped up written by someone _who had the exact same
thing happen to him_ [1].

[1] [https://invisibleblocks.com/2005/9/28/what-indians-call-
the-...](https://invisibleblocks.com/2005/9/28/what-indians-call-the-symbol/)

~~~
D-Coder
tl;dr: "at the rate (of)".

------
hestipod
I love the Polish colloqualism for it, "małpa" meaning "monkey" because of the
curled tail.

------
ncmncm
"The Sign". Portentous.

I like the Indonesian name best.

